# putty: plink -telnet /mit Script-Datei



## shareware (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich will gerne auf einer Unixmaschinen mittels plink (putty) Dateien ausführen können. Da das -ssh auf den SCO-Rechnern nicht funktionniert, muss ich mit -telnet arbeiten.

Das plink kann man ja laut Anleitung mit den Parametern:
-telnet -batch -m scriptdatei.txt ausführen.
Irgendwie klappt es bei mir nicht, dass die Scriptdatei ausgeführt wird, oder ich mache etwas falsch. Sobald ich plink -telnet... ausführe, muss ich mich manuel einloggen. Von meiner Scriptdatei sehe ich gar keine Wirkung. Wenn ich die Scriptdatei lösche, gibt es eine Fehlermeldung. Also wird die Scriptdatei sogar gefunden.

Weiss jemand woran das liegen kann? Wie muss die Scriptdatei denn genau aussehen?

Gruss Alex

P.S.:
- Die Anleitung zu plink kenne ich, werde daraus aber nicht so richtig schlau.
- auf dem Unixrechner kann nix installiert werden, da hier permanent das Betriebssystem neu aufgespielt wird. Allerhöchstens könnten Dateien rüberkopiert werden und Rechte gesetzt werden. Alles andere müsste ich händisch machen, und dann kann ich die Situation gleich so lassen wie sie ist.
- Damit man auch weiß wofür das ganze gut ist:
Unsere Unixmaschinen (SCO mit Minimalausstattung) sind Geräte zum Testen spezieller elektronischer Systeme. Da sich die Testsoftware permanent verändert , müssen die Testgeräte häufig neu installiert werden. Nun muss ich dauernd dafür sorgen, dass der vorherige Zustand wieder erreicht wird.


----------

